# Text & Premiere



## soul710 (15. Mai 2002)

Was für möglichkeiten gibt es in Premiere Text zu animieren, oder auf irgendeine Weise interessanter zu machen, also nicht das normale einblenden. Ich möchte z.B. das die Buchstaben von einem Text nacheinander erscheinen (siehe Mission Impossible Intro), und ich möchte den Text sauber animieren. Macht man das mit rolling Text ? Das scheint bei mir nicht ganz zu klappen, da passiert einfach nix...
Dann hab ich einen normalen Text per Motion von einer Ecke des Bildes zur anderen laufen lassen, der wird aber beim bewegen total unscharf, echt kacke, auch wenn ich Deinterlace oder Flicker removal einstell, smooth motion oder sonstwas, es bleibt immer unscharf.
Wie kriegt man das hin ?


Kann man Effekte animieren ? D.h. das der Alpha Glow Effekt animiert ist, und so quasi nach Flammen aussieht. Oder gibt es andere Effekte die nicht einfach nur hingeklatscht sind sondern sich auch bewegen ? (keine überblendungen)


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. Mai 2002)

Die Tools in Premiere sind einfach nur zum Abspannmachen. Also simpler Kram mit dem man nicht viel machen kann.

Wenn du Texteffekte und Text als gestaltendes Element haben willst, führt kein weg an AE (After Effects) vorbei.
Z.B. Dinge wie das Matrix Intro (die vielen grünen Zahlen, die die Matrix darstellen) oder MI oder alle andere coolen Texte bekommst du damit hin.


----------



## Kaethe (16. Mai 2002)

apropo Matrix
Hab mir grade den Trailer von Matrix Reload reingezogen! UHHHHHH. Das is der Hammer!!!  Is heute früh erst erschienen. http://www.thematrix.com/

Wie schön wenn man ins Internet kann auf Arbeit. ;-)


----------



## goela (16. Mai 2002)

Was ist die Matrix?


----------



## Kaethe (16. Mai 2002)

Hmm,dass weiss ich auch nicht!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (16. Mai 2002)

I believe it is our fait to be here, it is our destiny. I believe this night holes for each and everyone of us. The very meaning of our lives.
This is a war and we are soldiers.
What give tomorrow the war could be over. Isn't that worth fighting for? Isn't that worth dying for?

Matrix 2

PS: Ich verabschiede mich mal wieder nach Schweden. Bis Dienstag dann.


----------



## goela (17. Mai 2002)

@BubiBohnensack
Alter Schwede!!!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (20. Mai 2002)

Jo, wieder da.


----------

